# Business Start-up



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I'm considering starting up a manufacturing business in UAE. I'm currently in employment in UAE, so I'm planning this in the background at the moment. Moving forward, however, will be a "leap of faith"!!

The product is non-technical, production requirements are various metalworking processes (cutting, bending, welding, epoxy-coating) and upholstery, and I'm targetting the high-quality end of the market. There is existing low-quality competition, but at the top end of the market, competition is mainly from imports. I believe there is a strong local and regional market, and that raw material, infrastructure and manufacturing costs here in UAE make for a sustainable and profitable business.

I'm currently putting together a business plan based on how I perceive the market, and what information I can gather about RM prices, overheads and sales opportunity and growth. I'm planning to visit JAFZA to discuss what assistance they are able to offer business start-ups, in terms of premises/facilities/grants/tax etc. I'm also going to need funding for the start-up costs and initial operational capital, and I'm not clear whether this is best sought from a local investment partner (_and indeed how to find such a partner_) or with support from financial institutions such as the banks.

I could do with a mentor who has done similar previously to offer advice or guidance. I'd be grateful for any response or PM/email.

Many thanks
Lamp


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, 

how much would be the funding for the start up? Did you already started?
Please describe the business a bit more to get an imagination.
Thanks.
Cheers, Chriss


----------

